# Topics > Unmanned vehicles > Manned vehicles >  ArcaBoard, electric powered flying machine, hoverboard, ARCA Space Corporation, Las Cruces, New Mexico, USA

## Airicist

Developer - ARCA Space Corporation

Home page - arcaspace.com/en/arcaboard.htm

----------


## Airicist

The Making of ArcaBoard
December 23, 2015

----------


## Airicist

ArcaBoard first public presentation in Monaco

Published on Apr 23, 2016




> ArcaBoard personal flying device was showcased at Top Marques prestigious event that took place between April 14th and 17th in Monaco. Live flight demonstration was performed by ARCA CEO Dumitru Popescu in front of Prince Albert II of Monaco and other top government officials and in front of journalists from many countries that attended the event. Participants at the event also had the opportunity visit ARCA show stand, to see ArcaBoard close up and to discuss with ARCA personnel. ArcaBoard was presented among other prestigious luxury vehicles from Europe and United States such as Aston Martin, Lexus, Jaguar, Porsche, Maserati and others.

----------

